# Friday Pix....



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Thought I would kick it off since I have a few to share.
We made a trip to Junction and surrounding area last weekend. The last was on one of the backroads. Like his sense of humor.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Grandson went to the Zoo, after buckling him into his car seat for the ride home he wanted a Graham cracker....he took one bite and fell asleep....LOL


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

That's when you know they had a good time Bo! LOL


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

Resident herd buck
I let him walk....WHAT was I thinking?
Look mom...no feet
Pretty red bird


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

rust in peace, thats funny . sign says it, lol


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Took the girls for a bikeride yesterday and I caught a baby turtle in a drainage ditch and let the girls hold it for a few pics.


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

My 3 year old helping adjust the trailer. Well she thinks she is.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

I trying to get it back in the water.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Had a competition last weekend. Took first in my weight class.








http://www3.pictures.gi.zimbio.com/Asian+Beach+Games+Day+2+Body+Building+-91zK9hRm8_l.jpg


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

LMAO JJ!!!


----------



## SeaTex (Aug 27, 2009)

1-2 Wednesday night at Dell Diamond, Rangers vs. Express game.
3-4 New addition to the family.


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

First cutting of spinach and a few radishes...


----------



## MrsFish (Nov 18, 2009)

Sunset on Lake Travis









A holey horned lizard we came across while surveying down in South Texas


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

*Mississippi & New Orleans*

Pictures from our trip to Mississippi and New Orleans. 
1. Angel statue in cemetery in NOLA
2. View of buildings from Bourbon St. NOLA
3. Donald Rumsfeld at ship christening ceremony (His wife Joyce is the ships sponsor)
4. Seal of the USS Arlington - named after the city that the Pentagon is in. Red on Pentagon shows where American Airlines Flight 77 hit.
5. Cross from the cemetery
6. Matthew on a steam paddle boat in NOLA
7. Plague in Cemetery


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

My youngest son and I had some one on one time last weekend because mamma and my oldest son were out of town. The only thing he wants to do is fish, so that is pretty much what we did all weekend. We fished and crabbed and ended up with a mess of blue crabs, two flounder and a redfish.

This was his first keeper redfish, and it was 26.5 inches long. The flounder he caught was barely a keeper, but really tasty stuffed with fresh crab meat.


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

Looking out my Jeep's windshield (I should know better than to pick on people bigger than me).
I have nothing better to post so here's a picture of a fuzzy longboard.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Chameleon cage I built for my son.
Bass my daughter caught and her jealous brother.
Some juicy steakes I cooked.


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

jamisjockey said:


> Had a competition last weekend. Took first in my weight class.


 me too


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

Ship Channel "Chicken"


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

*Snake*

Hard to tell from the pics, but this snake has a 7-8" catfish stuck in it's throat. One of the pectoral fin spines punctured the side of the snakes mouth and is now stuck.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

believe it or not, this breaker (which fed power to the range) would not trip despite its brunt condition. in fact, it was so bad that it would not turn off either. the only indication of something being wrong was that all the lights in the house kept flickering.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

My nephew graduated the Police Academy this week. He is now a Fort Bend Deputy:cheers: Him with his fiance
And he did it with honors, straight A's. And doing it through a tough time of losing my Dad, his grandfather. Which my parents raised him from birth. My Dads last words to him were, dont come see me, finish school and make me proud. Well he did it! Im very proud of him


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Couple pens. Acrylic for fun and a Deer Antler for a Friends Mother


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

My oldest with the man who can slam a revolving door.

KICK START program


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

I have a few offerings this week.

I've spent some time this week on the banks of the Big Muddy, this is looking towards Natchez.

Mr. Lowshoulders

My garden taking shape. Lemon Tyme is blooming.


----------



## tobyhamrick (Mar 8, 2005)

Offshore pics from a couple of years ago (combo freedive/spearfishing and tackle); I am the handsome, intelligent guy in the blue shirt.

TH


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Reel_Blessed II said:


> My oldest with the man who can slam a revolving door.
> 
> KICK START program


Wow, that is really cool!!!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Paw Paw Joe is spoiling somebody.


----------



## hammerin'fish (May 22, 2009)

Office april fool's joke....accountants during tax time can be oblivious to the date....


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Few more:

Was inspecting a shed last week that I have a new tenant moving into, wanted to see what shape it was in after the old tenant.

I walked in and walked around looking.....I leaned over to look at some jugs that were sitting beside the entrance.......something moved behind it. They were right beside the only door I could go out.


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

huntinguy said:


> Few more:
> 
> Was inspecting a shed last week that I have a new tenant moving into, wanted to see what shape it was in after the old tenant.
> 
> I walked in and walked around looking.....I leaned over to look at some jugs that were sitting beside the entrance.......something moved behind it. They were right beside the only door I could go out.


Yowsa! Those stinky things scare me. One of our labs recently met one up close and personal.h:


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

The girl child, she loves her some dirt!......and some Goldfish crackers.

Its a BIRD, its a PLANE..............no its just a bird lol.

Cheesin.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Headed to Sea World...gotta stop at the Lulling Bucees.

Headed home...gotta hit up Rudy's (Worst BBQ in Texas)


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

swifty said:


> Yowsa! Those stinky things scare me. One of our labs recently met one up close and personal.h:


I backed up into the shed when I saw them......but they were right by the door (I stuck my arm back in the door with the phone to take the pic......while standing outside).

Nothing else to do, I just walked out like I walked in, minding my own business; albeit I was puckered!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Cy Fair Bobcats took first in their JV tournament last week!

Tire swing

Every Sunday crawfish at the Texas Tavern on Cypress North Houston

Girls peeling left over crawfish for etoufee :smile:


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

New toy. No particular reason. Just wanted one. Supposed to throw well but TG2 won't put the apple on her head for me to practice.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Stool bus :biggrin:

Throw a couple bags of play sand in a low spot and watch 'em go! :smile:

Overcooked cheap cut...with a sweet potato in the potato bote


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

*Family pics*

Pictures of us at Moody Gradens this past Christmas.


----------



## SeaTex (Aug 27, 2009)

His Harley must be in the shop...


----------



## StarterKit (Nov 30, 2010)

Looks like his gas tank didn't like you taking his picture!!!!


----------



## GarryRS (Apr 28, 2010)

*Friday Picts*

My daughter and a sick pelican that spent a few days at our beach house

Just completed my collection of baby Berettas with a .25


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

*Happy B-Day Syd !*

11 ys of putting a smile on our faces


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Time to bore you with my trip last weekend. 

World War II Memorial in Houston -- I-45 was closed so we had to find an alternate route thru a residential section and came up on this.










Sunset on the way










Momma with the wooden Indian at Buccee's in Madisonville










Four generations - Grandma, Daddy (and Momma), Me, Josh and Jared










Crashed on the way home










Bluebonnets in Granbury


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

The Rocks, Courthouse, Store Window and Buzzard in Glen Rose Texas


































Longhorns, an old bank, railroad trestle and sign on 7th St. in Ft. Worth


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Coonarse egg...I busted it open with a hammer and the little sucker bit me and ran off! :biggrin:

Quick run to West Matagorda Bay this morning!

Pedro Electric...no TECL numbers or identification!


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Just got back from this. Smokers and their discarded cigarette butts. sigh...









Shooting the gap at 65mph plus. Drivers seem to have lost all sense of courtesy these days. Had to flee from that side of truck twice when I was getting an extra nozzle out of a compartment. 









Then as we were headed back down the highway, went to turn left onto a crossroad. As we put on blinker, a driver wanting to turn left off of the crossroad must have thought our blinker meant she had the right of way and pulled directly out in front of us.

Blew the air horn, slammed on the brakes, but she was clueless as to what was going on.

Not a good day I guess to be out doing our jobs. 

Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Just curious, how do you know it was a cigarette that started the fire? I'd think the butt would burn up leaving no evidence of its existence.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Wow, that was a close call. It almost caught that manhole cover on fire or even worse that half of a old flip flop could have been toast if you guys would have been a minute later.


----------



## therealbigman (Jul 14, 2010)

GarryRS said:


> My daughter and a sick pelican that spent a few days at our beach house
> 
> Just completed my collection of baby Berettas with a .25


What r the other 2, ? nice collection .


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

spirit said:


> Just curious, how do you know it was a cigarette that started the fire? I'd think the butt would burn up leaving no evidence of its existence.


Out in the middle if nowhere on a roadway, plus 18 years of this, not counting the years my crew have in.

Plus the butts usually do not burn up in a grass fire because the cotton filter is pressed pretty tight and I saw a few laying around.

On top of that, what do smokers always do with their butts when driving? Ashtrays are not used anymore it seems. Look down at any red light next time you stop.

Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

nice shed.....


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

FireEater, I guess I am one rare o' lady...I never ever throw my cigarette butts out the window!! 1 - fire 2 - they don't degrade!! Be careful out there..when I was stopped in my patrol car on the side of the road I'd swear they'd speed up when they saw it...And many thanks for the job you do!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

My student PGA Tour player Martin Piller and Texans QB Matt Schaub playing with the juniors from the first tee program at Redstone on Tuesday before the Shell Hoouston Open


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Fried Chinese chicken wings and fried rice


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

FireEater said:


> Shooting the gap at 65mph plus. Drivers seem to have lost all sense of courtesy these days. Had to flee from that side of truck twice when I was getting an extra nozzle out of a compartment.
> Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


Sitting at the Buccees over here on Shadow Creek parkway, about 8 cars from the light. Lady comes up in the other lane, forcing at least two cars onto the shoulder and proceeds into the turn lane. Light changes as she's passing me...she forces her way back in from the left turn lane about 4 cars up.

And then some douchetard comes into my culdesac while my kid and I are shooting each other with a marshmellow gun....he comes zipping down my street at about 40mph, diving into the culdesac. I step out in front of him and stop him.....I had to keep from calling him some very bad names while I chewed his ***....


----------



## 71 Fish (Dec 21, 2005)

Relocated this little snake before the dogs got it. I think it was a Hognose.


----------



## jebatu (May 22, 2006)

Man be careful that is one of those you know killer attack dog eating slither thru the grass and bushes run up your leg bite you once and your are done for snakes


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Nwilkins said:


> My student PGA Tour player Martin Piller and Texans QB Matt Schaub playing with the juniors from the first tee program at Redstone on Tuesday before the Shell Hoouston Open


you don't really notice it until you see him in person. he is one tall sum*****.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Sure looks like a hognose. They like to put on a show when you catch 'em.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

i love all the pics


----------



## 71 Fish (Dec 21, 2005)

jamisjockey said:


> Sure looks like a hognose. They like to put on a show when you catch 'em.


You are right, he puffed up and hissed and was pretty convincing to someone like me that knows little about snakes.


----------

